# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Conferences >  Inside 3D Printing Conference - April 2-4 - Anyone Attending?

## Eddie

Is anyone from these forums planning to attend the conference on April 2-4 in NYC?  I'm seriously considering going to this one, especially if other forum members plan on being there.

Ed

----------


## nicole_mediabistro

Hi Ed, 

Nicole from Mediabistro here. I definitely recommend attending our New York show! We've just confirmed keynote speaker Avi Reichental, President and CEO of 3D Systems, and this show will be the first of our Inside 3D Printing shows to have a Maker summit. I created the promo code 3DPBOARD, which is good for 10% off for members of this forum. Let me know if there's anything else I can help with!

----------


## donny

I'm planning on getting a ticket soon.  Just need to make sure that my schedule is clear for the beginning of April.  I'd love to meet some other enthusiastic 3D printer nerds like me  :Smile:

----------


## nicole_mediabistro

Hi Donny, we're expecting to have about 30,000 other 3D printing enthusiasts for you to meet. Hope to see you there!

----------


## donny

30,000 people?  That's huge!  I can't wait.

----------


## nicole_mediabistro

We can't wait either!  :Cool:

----------


## ajperez

Very excited, especially about April 4 with talks about food 3DP which is my focus. I am at @foodfabbing. Unfortunately I will only be there for that one day and maybe for the reception on April 3, anyone attending?. I will see you there!

----------


## Eddie

> Very excited, especially about April 4 with talks about food 3DP which is my focus. I am at @foodfabbing. Unfortunately I will only be there for that one day and maybe for the reception on April 3, anyone attending?. I will see you there!


Awesome.  Maybe I'll see you.  I'll be there on the 3rd and 4th.  Can't wait!!

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

Count me in as well.  See you guys in New York!

----------


## nicole_mediabistro

If you're planning on attending, be sure to get your registration submitted by midnight tonight when early bird rates expire. You can also save an extra 10% with code 3DPBOARD. See you next there!

----------


## awerby

Now you tell me! But yes, I plan to be there. I attended last year, and found it worthwhile. It sounds like a bigger show this time around. 

Andrew Werby
www.computersculpture.com

----------


## Eddie

> Now you tell me! But yes, I plan to be there. I attended last year, and found it worthwhile. It sounds like a bigger show this time around. 
> 
> Andrew Werby
> www.computersculpture.com



Very nice.  Maybe Brian and I will see you there!

----------


## JorgePontual

Hi I'm going to cover the Expo part for Globo the Brazilian TV network. What do you suggest will be more interesting to show in a TV news piece?

----------


## Eddie

I'm sure there will be a ton of stuff.  I don't know what the most interesting thing will be but I'm sure there will be plenty to show your audience.  I can't wait!

----------

